# Duel Citizenship Question!



## ndalian (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi My name is Andy I am a New Zealand Citizen and I live in Sydney Australia... Been living for over 2 years on a special NZ/AU Stay permanent Visa (I have a Stamp of Immigration in my NZ passport)

I am also a Russian Citizen by birth (I migrated to New Zealand when I was 15 and got my Citizenship and passport there) I have changed my First name, when I first got my NZ passport from "Anton" to "Andy" (But still have my citizenship in my birth name "Anton") I do have change of name certificate to prove this.

I have a dilemma. I renewed my Russian passport recently and decided not to change the name in my new Russian passport to "Andy", because I want to keep my birth name in my Russian passport, so now I have two passports with 2 different first names.
I am planning to go back to Russia for a week in 1 months time. By law I can only use my Russian passport to enter the country, but how do I purchase the ticket? And even more, since I'm not a citizen or resident here in AU how do I go about returning to AU with two different names and two passport that are neither from Australia. The only connection to permanent stay in Oz that I have right now is a stamp in my NZ passport, that says Immigrant or immigration.... So What do I do? Can I use 2 passports all they way through along with my change of name certificate? Do I ask AU government to endorse me in my Russian passport? Do I ask NZ government for that? Or do I get a return Visa in my Russian passport due to the fact that I'm on permanent stay here in Oz, burt need to use my Russian passport?

Please help.


----------

